# Any 5-8" height riders, question about frame size



## r1cardo

Hi, everyone I bought a new bike size 54 cm, my height is 5-8" or 1.73 cm.
I would like to compare myself with any riders about my height and see what they ride (framesize) I did not get fitted prior to purchasing the bike and this is my first road bike (cervelo rs).
competitive cyclist fit calculator recommended me size 53 but cervelo makes either 51 or 54 so I bought the 54. I rode this bike for about 30 miles and I only felt pain in my neck (about 40 minutes later) is that normal for begginers? or that is related to the bike size being too big for me. Another thing I want to ask is the saddle height..... my saddle is about 3 inches higher than handlebar. when I look at pictures of road bikes I see saddles at least around 6 inches higher than bars. I won't be able to get the saddle any higher because it fits perfect to me the way it is now ( I have a slightly bend on my knees with the pedal down). Is that another hint that my bike is too big for me? Thank you for your opinions and thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## hrumpole

The neck pain is probably because you're straining to look up the road. Raise the stem and see if it improves. Whether 54 is right for you has less to do with your height and more to do with your inseam and torso length.


----------



## Ppopp

Regarding saddle-to-bar drop, be careful about comparing your fit to picture from catalogs or pro rider's bikes. Pros ride with greater saddle-to-bar drops than most recreational riders can tolerate.


----------



## SpiderRider

I am 5-8, have a 30" inseam and have ridden 51s forever. They fit like a glove. Pain free riding, but not suffer free


----------



## MShaw

SpiderRider said:


> I am 5-8, have a 30" inseam and have ridden 51s forever. They fit like a glove. Pain free riding, but not suffer free


I'm the same way but have gone as far as 55cm TTs. If I'm on something shorter than 53.5cm TT my back starts to hurt. Go figure.

My 'normal' bike has a 54cm TT with a 12cm stem. Seems to do OK *for me.*

Buddy of mine who's about an inch taller rides the same TT but has to have 1-2cm shorter stems. He's built differently than I am. So, to the OP: 54cm *should* be the right size, but...

M


----------



## BigTex_BMC

I'm 5'9 with a 31' inseam, my CAAD8 and SR02 are both 54's.


----------



## LC

3 inch drop to handbars is too much for most non-racers.


----------



## Camilo

I'm 5-8, maybe a touch shorter than that. I ride 54's almost exclusively. 52's seem to small for me.

Just so we're comparing apples to apples, my "cycling" inseam is 32.5", my pants are almost always 30".

I like the 54's because they just feel better. 

And what I mean by "54's", I'm talking about a typical bike with a 54-54.5 cm horizontal top tube (or the compact frame equivalent). That, and head tube, are what I look for.

It could be because I do like the handlebar drop to be more on the magnitude of less than 2", and the larger frames come with a taller head tube. 

I'd take a sufficiently tall head tube even if it requires as short a stem as 80mm. I don't consider that out of line - although I almost always can use a 90-105 with the typical 54.5 ETT frames I've ridden - differences generally caused by differing seat tube and head tube angles, handlebars, etc. 

I'm not one who thinks that a bike should have a certain look currently popular: really long seat post, really large drop to handlebars, really long stem. All that stuff is not important.

I'd say if a fairly typical 5-8" rider likes a really aggressive fit or likes that look will tend to the 52. Others who don't want an aggressive fit or don't care about that "look", tend toward the 54.

But both can probably be made to work and many of us with this height fall in between. The subtlties of proportion legs/arms/torso can have significant effect for the in-between'ers.

Another rough division is between younger, more flexible and older less flexible. But even when I was in my 20s and 30s, I definitely preferred the ~21.5"/54cm frames. They have always just felt right to me and the 52s seemed too small.

Functionally both can perform as well as the rider, it's a matter of what you want it to feel like and/or look like.


----------



## r1cardo

"I'd say if a fairly typical 5-8" rider likes a really aggressive fit or likes the look of a really tall seat post and lots of drop to the bars (regardless of whether they actually feel good on that bike), they'll tend to the 52. If a rider wants a more comfortable ride, and understands that sometimes comfort makes one go further, faster than aggressive position, they might tend to the 54."

Makes sense Thank you.


----------



## Bugeater61

A lot depends on the manufacturer also, I'm a bit under 5'8" and have a 52cm Cannonale CAAD 5 that i feel a bit stretched out on and recently bought a 50 cmColnago CLX 3.0 that fits much better.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I'm 5'8", a bit tubby, not too flexible. I tried the Cervelo RS in 54 cm. I had to have a super short stem with a high angle rise in order to feel somewhat okay. I had considered a RS in 51 cm, but didn't get a chance to try it.

I ended up with a 53 cm Bianchi Infinito, and it fits very well.

Don't rule out the *gasp* "women's" bikes. Sometimes the geometry and bars are just what you are looking for.


----------



## The The

I'm the same height and have been on a range of bikes in the 52cm-54cm size range.

It all came down to the specific bike's geometry. I'm on a Condor Leggero 52 with a 53.7cm top tube right now, while my other bike is a Planet X Ti Pro Road in medium, with a 55cm top tube. Subtle factors like tube angles and length put me in a similar position on both bikes.

The answer you're *probably* after is that, yes, your neck hurts because you're a beginner. It takes time to get used to the road bike position. I remember it being a struggle to get used to riding in the drops. Now it's second nature.


----------



## justslow

Also 5' 8" and have a 32" inseam. A top tube size of 54.5 and 11 cm stem fits nice. I ride with a small seat to handle bar drop, 4 to 5 cm. It also depends on the seat tube angle somewhat.


----------



## kaliayev

I'm 5'8" and ride 52-53cm frames. I am a little longer in the torso so usually look for frames that have 54-54.5 TTs.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE

r1cardo said:


> Hi, everyone I bought a new bike size 54 cm, my height is 5-8" or 1.73 cm.
> I would like to compare myself with any riders about my height and see what they ride (framesize) I did not get fitted prior to purchasing the bike and this is my first road bike (cervelo rs).
> competitive cyclist fit calculator recommended me size 53 but cervelo makes either 51 or 54 so I bought the 54. I rode this bike for about 30 miles and I only felt pain in my neck (about 40 minutes later) is that normal for begginers? QUOTE]
> 
> Is this your first roadbike / road ride in a while? If so, 30 miles is a long ride and you're back/neck isn't use to being in position. If an average 5'8" person, i'm guessing you can get a 54cm fitting you w/ seat position and stem choice. Definitely take the advice offered on fit. But, also be prepared to condition your body to road riding position.


----------



## r1cardo

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## Elfstone

I'm 5-7.5 with 31.5 inseam and ride a 52 caad 8 and custom steel and both ride well.

Peace


----------



## Guest

r1cardo said:


> Hi, everyone I bought a new bike size 54 cm, my height is 5-8" or 1.73 cm.
> I would like to compare myself with any riders about my height and see what they ride (framesize) I did not get fitted prior to purchasing the bike and this is my first road bike (cervelo rs).
> competitive cyclist fit calculator recommended me size 53 but cervelo makes either 51 or 54 so I bought the 54. I rode this bike for about 30 miles and I only felt pain in my neck (about 40 minutes later) is that normal for begginers? or that is related to the bike size being too big for me. Another thing I want to ask is the saddle height..... my saddle is about 3 inches higher than handlebar. when I look at pictures of road bikes I see saddles at least around 6 inches higher than bars. I won't be able to get the saddle any higher because it fits perfect to me the way it is now ( I have a slightly bend on my knees with the pedal down). Is that another hint that my bike is too big for me? Thank you for your opinions and thank you for taking the time to read.


I'm 5'6" but have fairly long legs (32" cycling inseam) and arms. People with shorter torsos (like me) will need less saddle to bar drop to achieve a low/aerodynamic position compared to someone with short legs/longer torso.

My road bike is a frame which is 53cm seat tube (usually the number quoted for frame "size"), 54cm effective top tube, 11cm stem. This bike has a fairly compact handelbars (ie the drop portion is not much lower than the brake hoods) 

I commute on a singlespeed road bike with 53cm top tube, 12cm stem, so same reach as my other bike. The tops of the bars on my commuter are higher, to give me a slightly more upright position for riding in city traffic (not training/workouts), but the bars themselves have a deeper drop -- and the _lowest_ point on my handlebars (ie what I'd use for descending or intense riding) is the same on both bikes. The type of handlebar / amount of "drop" also matters when talking about how mcuh drop there is from the saddle to the top of the handlebars. 



hrumpole said:


> The neck pain is probably because you're straining to look up the road. Raise the stem and see if it improves. Whether 54 is right for you has less to do with your height and more to do with your inseam and torso length.


This is something that may change. When I first started out on my road bike, I was more comfortable with my bars raised higher because of the neck soreness issues. Gradually I got used to the position then would drop the bar slightly 5mm at a time. I probably started out with 1.5" of saddle-bar drop and eventually lowered that to about 3.5". For a short toso peron like me, that means I'm down pretty low even on the brake hoods. Other people I know need 6" of drop to get their back down to a similar angle as mine.

It's quite possible the OP may want to raise the bars for now, but eventually might get comfortable enough to use the setup the way he has it today.


----------



## CleavesF

I own a 49cm, 53cm, 54cm. 

Next!


----------



## GFish

Your bike fit and selection sounds identical to my adventure last May. I'm 5'8" with 30" inseam, I'm also 55 years old, so in that "less flexible" group. I picked up a 54cm steel framed bike with a 54.5cm TT. At first the frame felt a little big and the reach to long. So I swapped the 110mm stem for a 70mm and leveled the seat with the bars. All was good until around the 1500 mile mark on the bike. My back started getting sore from feeling hunched over. I realized I could never stretch out, didn't matter if hands were on the top of the bars or in the drops, there was no relief. Changed the stem back to the 110mm and now the fit is good once again. I realized a 40mm difference in stem length is huge, but being a new rider in poor shape, the 70mm is what I needed at the time. Oh, I used to have the seat and bar level, now the bar is apx. 1 inch lower then the seat. 

Anyway, my point is your bike fit will change with time. Today, until you gain miles, having the seat and bar height level will likely be more comfortable to reduce neck strain. You may also need to change the stem length. Later, you'll probably drop the bar height (remove spacers) and change the stem again. As your body adapts to the ride position and your conditioning improves, your fit is also likely to change. I think of this as the evolution of becoming a road rider. 

best of luck....


----------



## PRB

I'm 5'8" normal proportions and a 54 TT fits me best. I'd think you'd be fine unless your bike has a much longer than normal TT.


----------



## JasperL

Elfstone said:


> I'm 5-7.5 with 31.5 inseam and ride a 52


Same with me, except on a Spec. Tricross. 

I'm a relative beginner and the bike shop tried to put me in a 54 based on my height, but the 52 felt better. I asked them to take measurements and that had me being OK in either bike, with the 52 the closest fit. Six months later, it seems like the right choice for me. 

Because I was a beginner to road biking, they set it up with almost no drop from seat to handlebar. That worked well, and allowed me to ride without any pain from day one. I'll adjust it in the spring for a more proper road position as I adjust to the new posture.


----------



## r1cardo

54.6 top tube on my Cervelo. + 100 mm stem.
I have longer torso. This is my 1st. road bike so I cannot compare with anything else but so far the neck pain was a concern.


----------



## raymonda

5' 7.75" with a 29.5" inseam. Short legs and long torso. I ride a 50-52 most of my bikes are 50cm and the TT tend to be 52.5-53cm and I run 120-130 stem. This is the same as I've been riding for over 25 years.


----------



## jnbrown

5'8" 30" inseam I have always ridden 51 to 52cm.
bar drop about 1.5 inches works for me.
Just changed my stem from 100cm to 110cm.


----------



## flex1493

I am 5-8, have a 30" inseam and have ridden 51s forever.


----------



## tt-01 mamba

Very helpful,
Looking for a new bike but had no idea what size to get (i'm 5"8)
turns out my old LBS screwed me by selling me a 58 top tube.


----------



## jeeper006

im 5'8 and ride a 54cm specialized Tarmac and it fits me like a glove.... i used to get neck pain as well until i started bending my eblows some and rolling my shoulders back.... You may be unintentionally locking your arms out and rolling your shoulders forward which will certainly cause some neck discomfort


----------



## willieboy

I'm 5' 8.5" inseam is 29.5" and ride a Giant Defy Advanced 1 medium. Basically a 53. The top tube is 545mm. Started out with a 100mm stem all the way up and now on a 110mm stem with one spacer left. Things have changed over time hence the changes in position. I would think you could ride a 52,53 or 54 depending on the manufacture. I've learned from the knowledge on this forum that fit is everything and every frame is different. I have no experience with Cervelo (but would like to someday)  Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## J-dubya

I'm 5' 8" & 5/8" ( I claim that .625, chicks dig that) 31" inseam long torso (measure holding one inch thick book firm against your 'taint ('taint your balls and 'taint your a**hole), longish arms. I prefer sloping TT long TT designs. I ride anywhere between a 1" - 3" difference between saddle and HB. 

TT is the key. The ST measurement system is a throwback to the days of steel, level TT's, and short seat posts. It wasn't very relevant then,and it is less relevant now with sloping TT designs. The key fit parameters are the TT length, with the "ideal" stem length being 120. +/- 10mm. Too long a stem and your CG shifts forward, too short and steering input becomes quicker than intended by design.

Pedal Force has a cool calculator tool on it's website that does a pretty good job. Bike Soul has a simpler process, both get you in the ballpark, then it comes down to personal preference and idiosyncrasy.


----------



## Mike T.

5' 8" here and my new custom frame is -

52cm seat tube (slight sloping TT - 3.2 degs) It would be 54cm on a level TT frame.
55.5cm Top Tube.
130mm stem.
Saddle top to handlebar top drop - 7.2cm.
Age - 64 yrs old, acceptably flexible.


----------



## foto

I am 5'9" and I ride a 57. But I smoked when I was a kid and stunted my growth, so I have shorter legs and a long torso.


----------



## DCD 2005

I'm 5'-7.5" and can't remember my inseam (wear a 30" length in pants). Ride a stock 52" Cannondale CAAD 9. Can't imagine a bigger bike, if anything my stem feels a little long but the bike handles so well I don't want to change anything, ever.


----------



## Dave Hickey

CleavesF said:


> I own a 49cm, 53cm, 54cm.
> 
> Next!


Me too..... To the OP. a 54 is certainly in range for your size.....


----------



## new2rd

Neck pain is most likely related to being a new cyclist and the handlebars being a little too low. The flexibility will come, but the neck pain will be a pain in the neck.


----------



## SlurpeeKing

just under 5'9" and ride a 56, I liked it much better than the 54 which felt cramped to me.


----------



## Cni2i

5'8" with 30.5" inseam. Have ridden both a 52 and a 54. Honestly, if fitted properly both felt great! However in the end, felt that the 52 was a tad too small, so both current bikes are 54s. Of course each manufacturer's sizing is somewhat different as well. Keep that in mind as you decide.


----------



## Gpaw44

GFish said:


> Your bike fit and selection sounds identical to my adventure last May. I'm 5'8" with 30" inseam, I'm also 55 years old, so in that "less flexible" group. I picked up a 54cm steel framed bike with a 54.5cm TT. At first the frame felt a little big and the reach to long. So I swapped the 110mm stem for a 70mm and leveled the seat with the bars. All was good until around the 1500 mile mark on the bike. My back started getting sore from feeling hunched over. I realized I could never stretch out, didn't matter if hands were on the top of the bars or in the drops, there was no relief. Changed the stem back to the 110mm and now the fit is good once again. I realized a 40mm difference in stem length is huge, but being a new rider in poor shape, the 70mm is what I needed at the time. Oh, I used to have the seat and bar level, now the bar is apx. 1 inch lower then the seat.
> 
> Anyway, my point is your bike fit will change with time. Today, until you gain miles, having the seat and bar height level will likely be more comfortable to reduce neck strain. You may also need to change the stem length. Later, you'll probably drop the bar height (remove spacers) and change the stem again. As your body adapts to the ride position and your conditioning improves, your fit is also likely to change. I think of this as the evolution of becoming a road rider.
> 
> best of luck....


Some very good info, thanks. I am new and 60 years old and need an answer please. When you refer to the stem is that the part that holds the handlebar? Thanks


----------



## petalpower

I'm about 5'8" with a 31.38" inseam and ride a 54cm Tarmac. I asked my fitter (Retul) if 54 was correct for me, and he confirmed that the frame was pretty well suited to me.


----------



## MShaw

This is great! Now I know who to pimp out the bikes in my garage that need selling! Roubaix anyone?!



M


----------



## beactive

I'm 5' 8" with a 31" inseam and I ride a 53cm BMC Team Machine. I had my body measured using the Specialized BG FIT system. BMCs tend to run a bit larger but I would normally ride a 54cm frame.


----------



## MikeLord

I'm 5'8" and i ride a 52 with a 100mm stem. I use to ride a 54 but I wanted to try a 52 and i've been on the 52 for over a year. I had a tarmac and now i ride a supersix. I rode a cervelo for a while and for the S2 i rode a 54. just depends I guess


----------



## Frankie13

I'm 5.8 and have a 33inseam and just changed from a 55 Prince to a 51.5 Dogma2. The 55 just felt to big for me and I decided to go smaller. It was between the 53 or 51.5 and like mentiuned before went with the 51.5 (535TT) and 120mm stem. I must say that my taste did change and do like longer seat posts now. I like the 51.5 but I'm sure the 53 with a 545TT would have been a good fit as well. My drop is 8cm at this time (20mm spacers) since I just started riding again after having to take off for 2month but will loose at least another 10mm after my flex will come back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## foofighter

frankie you have long legs man, i'm 5'8" and 30 inseam and ride a 50 pinarello dogma and for purely aesthetic reasons i went to a 46.5 just to get a seatpost showing and longer stem. I could not imagine running a 55 pinarello as they typically run big i would be so stretched out.


----------



## Frankie13

foofighter said:


> frankie you have long legs man, i'm 5'8" and 30 inseam and ride a 50 pinarello dogma and for purely aesthetic reasons i went to a 46.5 just to get a seatpost showing and longer stem. I could not imagine running a 55 pinarello as they typically run big i would be so stretched out.


foofighter, I made a mistake, my inseam is 33inches and not 34. I know what you are saying, my 55 Prince didn't show that much of seatpost and it was important to me when I bought the Dogma that beside a good fit the look had to be right this time as well.
I would like to see some pics of your set up if you don't mind.
Don't want to high jack the thread but explain to the OP what I was looking for when getting a new frame.


----------



## r1cardo

thanks.


----------



## medimond

Size of the bike depends more than on just your height. 

I'm 5'8 3/4", 175 lbs and of the short legs long torso variety. If your like me you cannot stand a lot of saddle to bar drop. Measured from the top of the saddle to the centerline of my bar drop is 4.8 cm. This is the most furthest that I can get down in the drop and ride without the soft tissue (belly) interfering with the top of my legs. 

My effective top tube length is 54.8 cm. My seat tube angle is 74 deg. I ride with a 100 mm stem.

My bike setup is perfect and I can ride for hours without any discomfort. At this point you should look into fitting yourself properly to the bike. There are lots of sites give you advice on how to approach this.


----------



## r1cardo

J-dubya said:


> I'm 5' 8" & 5/8" ( I claim that .625, chicks dig that) 31" inseam long torso (measure holding one inch thick book firm against your 'taint ('taint your balls and 'taint your a**hole), longish arms. I prefer sloping TT long TT designs. I ride anywhere between a 1" - 3" difference between saddle and HB.
> 
> TT is the key. The ST measurement system is a throwback to the days of steel, level TT's, and short seat posts. It wasn't very relevant then,and it is less relevant now with sloping TT designs. The key fit parameters are the TT length, with the "ideal" stem length being 120. +/- 10mm. Too long a stem and your CG shifts forward, too short and steering input becomes quicker than intended by design.
> 
> Pedal Force has a cool calculator tool on it's website that does a pretty good job. Bike Soul has a simpler process, both get you in the ballpark, then it comes down to personal preference and idiosyncrasy.


So, what size do you ride?


----------



## r1cardo

jeeper006 said:


> im 5'8 and ride a 54cm specialized Tarmac and it fits me like a glove.... i used to get neck pain as well until i started bending my eblows some and rolling my shoulders back.... You may be unintentionally locking your arms out and rolling your shoulders forward which will certainly cause some neck discomfort


Thank you, I WILL TRY THAT THE NEXT RIDE


----------



## r1cardo

petalpower said:


> I'm about 5'8" with a 31.38" inseam and ride a 54cm Tarmac. I asked my fitter (Retul) if 54 was correct for me, and he confirmed that the frame was pretty well suited to me.[/QUO
> You are my mirror image 5'8 with 31 3/8 " inseam, I thought I got a bigger frame for my size but reading some of the posts It looks like 54 is right for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## r1cardo

Frankie13 said:


> I'm 5.8 and have a 33inseam and just changed from a 55 Prince to a 51.5 Dogma2. The 55 just felt to big for me and I decided to go smaller. It was between the 53 or 51.5 and like mentiuned before went with the 51.5 (535TT) and 120mm stem. I must say that my taste did change and do like longer seat posts now. I like the 51.5 but I'm sure the 53 with a 545TT would have been a good fit as well. My drop is 8cm at this time (20mm spacers) since I just started riding again after having to take off for 2month but will loose at least another 10mm after my flex will come back in a couple of weeks.


Beautiful bike!!
Thanks for your post.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE

Frankie13 said:


> I'm 5.8 and have a 33inseam and just changed from a 55 Prince to a 51.5 Dogma2. The 55 just felt to big for me and I decided to go smaller. It was between the 53 or 51.5 and like mentiuned before went with the 51.5 (535TT) and 120mm stem. I must say that my taste did change and do like longer seat posts now. I like the 51.5 but I'm sure the 53 with a 545TT would have been a good fit as well. My drop is 8cm at this time (20mm spacers) since I just started riding again after having to take off for 2month but will loose at least another 10mm after my flex will come back in a couple of weeks.


sorry for hijack, can you share the details on your stand?


----------



## stoked

I am 5' 8.5" w/31" inseam. My first bike was a 54 with 55 TT and 44cm wide bars w/115mm reach. I used to get neck and pain between the shoulders on 40+ mile rides. I don't recall the saddle to stem drop but it was low because I am flexible. 

I am now on a frame with 53.5cm virtual TT , 13.3cm HT, 73.5 seat tube angle. Stem is 100mm and reach on 42cm C2C bar which also makes small difference is 95mm. I don't get any pain unless I've done a century and even then the pain is minimal.


----------



## specialized2k10

R1cardo....you already bought the bike. Now just ride. Is this your first road bike? I was the same way when I first bought my bike. Kept thinking I had bought the wrong size. And maybe I did for my flexibility back then. I bought a 54 specialized Allez. I had about 1.5-2" of spacers plus an 80mm stem and still felt stretched. But that was my first time on road bikes and I think my body wasn't used to the position. Here's my advice. Use the competitive cyclist fit calculator. It will get you on the right track. Ride your bike, if you notice pain try to figure out what is causing that pain. Google it or come here and ask for help. Start making minor adjustments and see if it improves. If its your first road bike, some pain/discomfort will eventually go away with time on the saddle. Now, I'm down to one 10mm spacer and use a 100mm stem.


----------



## Ripton

BigTex_BMC said:


> I'm 5'9 with a 31' inseam, my CAAD8 and SR02 are both 54's.


You're about my size. I'm on a 54 CAAD 8 as well which is spot on for me.

OP impossible to tell without seeing you on the bike and knowing what your doing when you are getting the pain. It may be a stem length issue if you've got short arms, the saddle to bar drop is too great or just that your're getting used to a new position - it's not clear whether it's just a new bike or your new to road cycling (I suspect the latter). If you've got spacers above the stem you could try putting them under the stem to raise the bars a bit - that would be the easiest thing to try. If that doesn't work, have a look at the stem length.


----------



## Goldriverdude

The Competitive Cyclist website has a very good bike fit calculator. It worked for me. I am 5' 8" tall and I have a short torso with long legs. It has been awhile since I was measured, but I believe my inseam was around 33 inches. All of my pants have a 32 inch inseam. I chose a 56 cm frame and it works well for me and my body shape. I also am not very flexible and I never have been. I am comfortable on my setup and usually ride 32 to 40 mile rides. I kept thinking I was on too large a frame, but I am comfortable and pain free.


----------



## jerrycan42

I'm 5'11'' and I ride a 54. It is the best fitting bike I have ever owned

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## mcwenzel

5'8" with 30 inch inseam. 54 in a 2011 Specialized Roubaix, 54 in a 2005 Orbea Onix. I was fit on both bikes.


----------



## 180

Goldriverdude said:


> The Competitive Cyclist website has a very good bike fit calculator. It worked for me. I am 5' 8" tall and I have a short torso with long legs. It has been awhile since I was measured, but I believe my inseam was around 33 inches. All of my pants have a 32 inch inseam. I chose a 56 cm frame and it works well for me and my body shape. I also am not very flexible and I never have been. I am comfortable on my setup and usually ride 32 to 40 mile rides. I kept thinking I was on too large a frame, but I am comfortable and pain free.


Wow that does seem big to me but glad it works for you. Shows how different we all are: I'm 5' 7" 32 inseam on a 52.8cm Pinarello. We even had to shorten the stem on it. It felt perfect but then I noticed my knees grazing the bars a bit while climbing. I'm wondering if the Ultegra hoods extended my reach in effect throwing everything else off. Might put the original stem back on and move the seat fwd - although that may throw my leg to pedal ratio off. Sigh.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I am 5'8" or just a hair over and seem to be most comfortable on "54"cm frames. I have slightly longer leg length with a shorter torso. My current bikes... 54cm Cervelo RS (zero set-back seat post, 100mm 6 degree stem faced-down), 54cm Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 (20mm set-back set post, 90mm, 6 degree stem faced-up), 54cm Specialized TriCross Expert (25mm set-back seat post, 90mm 6 degree stem faced-up). A few years back I formerly rode a 52cm Specialized Tarmac Pro (25mm set-back seat post, 110mm 6 degree stem faced-up) for about 2 years and because of the short head tube I really started to feel the stress on my neck and shoulders after about 2 hours of riding and found the position to be too aggressive for me. The 54cm frames seem to be a better fit for me.


----------



## AvantDale

I'm 5'8" with a 30 inseam...with short femurs. I have a 54cm Cervelo S2 with the saddle pushed pretty far forward. I'm running a 100mm stem. 

I came from a 52cm Cannondale System Six (bike I was fit on). When I bought the Cervelo, I got it based on the reach being almost identical to the 54 Cervelo. The Cannondale I had 15mm worth of spacers...but the Cervelo...I have none.


----------



## vanenyny

i'm 5'8 with a 31.5 inseam and i ride a 51. My ideal size is 52, but between a teeny bit small and slightly too big, having the frame be smaller was better because i have more control over the bike than the bike does over me


----------



## panchohughes

*great post!*

What a great thread! I have been into road biking for about 3 years now. *[My comp cyclist fit: Inseam=79cm, Trunk=65cm, Arm=64cm, SternNotch=138, TotalBodyHeight=170cm.]* I now have 3 road bikes. My first was a Lemond 55cm which i realized a year later was too large for me. (but i still love the bike). My 2nd bike is a Colnago CX-1 EVO which I built myself last year with some supervision from LBS. It is a 50s which is 54cm toptube) but but with only80mm stem which I plan to try a 100mm. I wondered if the bike still was too large as I didn't have a great deal of exposed seat tube, and the short stem.
A couple of weeks ago I bought a SuperSix EVO and was determined to get a 52. However all LBS guys want to put me on a 54. I demanded a 52, so they ordered it.
I have to say, after riding it for a few weeks I am delighted with the fit. I have the stock 100mm stem pretty much slammed & inverted. I am now achieving personal bests on this bike, and for the first time I finished a group ride that I always get dropped from. (24+ average for 35 miles with mild hills)
I agree with the earlier point about 'evolution' of fit. I find that I have gotten much more flexible as I have dropped 15-20 lbs and built muscle. Great to see so many other guys that are 5' 7" or 5'8" on 52cm bikes! Everyone thinks I am crazy to be on a small bike and say I need 54cm.


----------



## moose82

As it has been stated, each manufacturer is a bit different. I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I have a 54cm Focus Cayo which fits like a glove. I also have a 52cm CAAD9. Cannondale's 54s are just a bit too big for me. I could make them work, but the 52s just fit better


----------



## ctrapeni

I am 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I have been riding a 54cm Lemond Zurich for the last 10 years and thought it fit perfect. I just recently picked up a used Serotta that was advertised as a 53cm (maybe a 54S) and the TT is definitely shorter, but I now find that I can spend more time in the drops so I think this is a better fit for me. On my old Lemond, the drops were more of reach and I rarely used them.


----------



## Wadl

Hi, I am 5'8.5" and I too ride a 52cm LouisGarneau bike with a 535mm TT and a 135mm head tube.

I think I have a 2or 3" saddle to bar drop and my stem is 9cm. I'm almost fit on my bike as if it was for a Time trial !!!

The more aggressive it is, the more I like it !  but of course, with a new baby, I can't do any very long ride. My rides are around 1 to 1.5 hours max.


----------



## Ppopp

I'm a little over 5'8", and I'm currently riding a medium Look 585 Optimum. It's a 53 cm equivalent seat tube, with a 53.2 cm effective top tube. I run a 10 cm stem. It's smaller than the frames I rode when I was younger, but I'm less flexible and more injury prone now. One thing I love about the Look Optimum geometry is that the tall head tube lets me run the correct bar height without a ton of spacers.


----------



## foto

Ppopp said:


> I'm a little over 5'8", and I'm currently riding a medium Look 585 Optimum. It's a 53 cm equivalent seat tube, with a 53.2 cm effective top tube. I run a 10 cm stem. It's smaller than the frames I rode when I was younger, but I'm less flexible and more injury prone now. One thing I love about the Look Optimum geometry is that the tall head tube lets me run the correct bar height without a ton of spacers.


Weird to me that people who are less flexible ride _smaller_ frames???


----------



## canefanmd

moose82 said:


> As it has been stated, each manufacturer is a bit different. I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I have a 54cm Focus Cayo which fits like a glove. I also have a 52cm CAAD9. Cannondale's 54s are just a bit too big for me. I could make them work, but the 52s just fit better


^^Been seriously looking at the focus izalco pro (same geo as cayo) as my next bike, and like you I'm 5'8 with 30" inseam. I have a hard time figuring out what size frame I should get (they have weird sizes XXS, XS etc) but right now I have a CAAD8 size 51 which fits me very well. Comparing their geo it looks like I'm supposed to be an XXS?! (cayo XXS TT 520/ST 480 vs caad 51 TT530 ST490).What size is your 54?Is it XS?S?Thanks
Sorry for the hijack 

Anyhow to add my humble contri, as my entry level bike I was supposed to get a CAAD9 50, it fitted well with some adjustments but had big issue with toe overlap instead settled for a CAAD8 51. Like some I had no formal fitting but used one of the online fit calculators and also just went by what the LBS suggested.First ride I had neck and back pains and thought I had the wrong frame size but after several more rides and some adjustments here and there felt great. Wanted to have that cool slammed look (looking back twas dumb move not really advisable but felt my relatively young body can adjust), thus made small adjustments in the stem length (went to a 90mm with -10degrees) and saddle moved forward. Bar to saddle height ~2.5 inches. I guess from hereon I'm probably good for size 50-52 frames depending on the manufacturer. Bottomline I'd still advise a formal fit at an LBS but if not get the frame that was calculated etc and make necessary adjustments, ride a lot more and body will take care of the rest:thumbsup:


----------



## Ppopp

Less flexible = slightly lower saddle height and slightly more upright position and slightly less reach = smaller frame


----------



## panchohughes

Ppopp said:


> Less flexible = slightly lower saddle height and slightly more upright position and slightly less reach = smaller frame


What would be really cool is if someone were to develop a web/flash/java app that would allow you to 'visualize' the fit & geometry. Would show stick figure on a bike (side & front views) You could plug in required body dimensions first, then select radio buttons for bike mfg & model, then use slider bars for frame size, stem length & angle, crank-arm length, # of headtube spacers, etc
Then you could visualize the difference in fit with these.

Does anyone know of such a gem?


----------



## QQUIKM3

*I'll play. .*

5-8" 30 inseam and ride a 52.5TT with a 110mm stem with FSA bars with an 80mm reach and 120mm drop.


----------



## moose82

canefanmd said:


> ^^Been seriously looking at the focus izalco pro (same geo as cayo) as my next bike, and like you I'm 5'8 with 30" inseam. I have a hard time figuring out what size frame I should get (they have weird sizes XXS, XS etc) but right now I have a CAAD8 size 51 which fits me very well. Comparing their geo it looks like I'm supposed to be an XXS?! (cayo XXS TT 520/ST 480 vs caad 51 TT530 ST490).What size is your 54?Is it XS?S?Thanks
> Sorry for the hijack
> 
> Anyhow to add my humble contri, as my entry level bike I was supposed to get a CAAD9 50, it fitted well with some adjustments but had big issue with toe overlap instead settled for a CAAD8 51. Like some I had no formal fitting but used one of the online fit calculators and also just went by what the LBS suggested.First ride I had neck and back pains and thought I had the wrong frame size but after several more rides and some adjustments here and there felt great. Wanted to have that cool slammed look (looking back twas dumb move not really advisable but felt my relatively young body can adjust), thus made small adjustments in the stem length (went to a 90mm with -10degrees) and saddle moved forward. Bar to saddle height ~2.5 inches. I guess from hereon I'm probably good for size 50-52 frames depending on the manufacturer. Bottomline I'd still advise a formal fit at an LBS but if not get the frame that was calculated etc and make necessary adjustments, ride a lot more and body will take care of the rest:thumbsup:


The 54cm is a medium frame. If you are in the DC area, let me know. I'd be happy to let you take it for a long test ride to see how it feels. I'm toying with the idea of letting it go to put money into seriously building the CAAD, but haven't made up my mind yet.

If you have any questions about the Focus frame, let me know.
Chip


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Bugeater61 said:


> A lot depends on the manufacturer also, I'm a bit under 5'8" and have a 52cm Cannonale CAAD 5 that i feel a bit stretched out on and recently bought a 50 cmColnago CLX 3.0 that fits much better.


+1. 54cm in brand x is not necessarily the same as 54cm in brand y.

My wife is 5'-7" and a 54cm Madone had too long of a top tube. She feels much better on a 53cm Orbea as the top tube is 2 cm shorter.


----------



## foto

panchohughes said:


> What would be really cool is if someone were to develop a web/flash/java app that would allow you to 'visualize' the fit & geometry. Would show stick figure on a bike (side & front views) You could plug in required body dimensions first, then select radio buttons for bike mfg & model, then use slider bars for frame size, stem length & angle, crank-arm length, # of headtube spacers, etc
> Then you could visualize the difference in fit with these.
> 
> Does anyone know of such a gem?


bike cad

The Bicycle Forest :: BikeCAD


----------



## scottma

I'm 5'8 with 30" inseam and ride a 2011 Specialized Roubaix 54. Fits me very well. Different frame designs, body shapes and riding preferences will make a difference on what size frame you will want in a particular bike.


----------



## foto

Ppopp said:


> Less flexible = slightly lower saddle height and slightly more upright position and slightly less reach = smaller frame


I don't know, I would rather have a longer head tube, and slacker seat tube to get more upright, and put on a shorter stem. Seems combining the higher COG of an upright position with a shorter wheelbase of a smaller frame = goofy handling bike.

In my opinion.


----------



## JasonB176

I'm 5'8" and I have one 54 and two 53s.


----------



## RobDa29

I have the strangest feeling that a lot of people are riding on bikes that are too big for their height, or have super model legs. I'm 5'6" with 30" inseam. I did research online using my height and inseam and the calculator tells me 52cm or 20.5". I know for a fact that's incorrect, 'cause that's too fricking big for me. I went to the bike shop asking to look at the 17.5" and the guy asked me my height, and he gave me a 15". If I had gotten a 17.5", the top frame bar would be killing my balls.


----------



## foto

RobDa29 said:


> I have the strangest feeling that a lot of people are riding on bikes that are too big for their height, or have super model legs. I'm 5'6" with 30" inseam. I did research online using my height and inseam and the calculator tells me 52cm or 20.5". I know for a fact that's incorrect, 'cause that's too fricking big for me. I went to the bike shop asking to look at the 17.5" and the guy asked me my height, and he gave me a 15". If I had gotten a 17.5", the top frame bar would be killing my balls.


You want to get a frame based on top tube, not seat tube. The shorter the legs, the longer the torso for a given height. Thus, a longer top tube is required to get your arms in a decent place without needing a crazy long stem. I ride a 57cm top tube, with a 110 stem, and it feels fantastic. And I have yet to vivisect myself on my frame.


----------



## Erion929

RobDa29 said:


> I have the strangest feeling that a lot of people are riding on bikes that are too big for their height, or have super model legs. I'm 5'6" with 30" inseam. I did research online using my height and inseam and the calculator tells me 52cm or 20.5". I know for a fact that's incorrect, 'cause that's too fricking big for me. I went to the bike shop asking to look at the 17.5" and the guy asked me my height, and he gave me a 15". If I had gotten a 17.5", the top frame bar would be killing my balls.



Standover height is only one aspect of bike fit. Also, many bikes have sloping top tubes, making standover less of an issue.

I'm 5' 8.5" and seem to fit bikes best with top tube lengths of 53-54cm, regardless of what actual "size" is stated.

**


----------



## Guest

5'6", 32" inseam. 

I'm riding a road bike w/ 53cm top tube and 9cm stem, with short reach drop bars (the bike came this way stock). This is a bit on the big side but works for me as I tend to ride pretty low / stretched out most of the time.

My singlespeed commuter is 52cm top tube w/ 10cm stem and deeper drop /longer reach bar. I feel the reach is a bit too much for me on that when riding in the drops. Hood position is fine as I have very short reach brake levers. I'm considering switching to a different bar with shorter reach at some point. 

Lots of people do stem swaps but If you don't already have a compact/short reach drop bar that's another potential way to reduce reach on a bike that's borderline too big.


----------



## SolidSnake03

I'm actually having thoughts like this regarding bike sizing right now. I'm 5'8" with a 32ish" inseam and ride a 54 Spec Allez Elite from 2009. I have a 100mm stem on their right now flipped up and even that feels like I'm reaching a tiny bit although not as bad as with a 110mm stem. I wonder if a 52 might have been a better choice because it seems that I'm a lot more leg than torso

Flexibility is not an issue, touch toe/floor easily etc... however I can't ride with more drop because then I start to feel pulls in my back/shoulders from having to reach too far to the hoods >_<

Any advice anyone?


----------



## MShaw

SolidSnake03 said:


> I'm actually having thoughts like this regarding bike sizing right now. I'm 5'8" with a 32ish" inseam and ride a 54 Spec Allez Elite from 2009. I have a 100mm stem on their right now flipped up and even that feels like I'm reaching a tiny bit although not as bad as with a 110mm stem. I wonder if a 52 might have been a better choice because it seems that I'm a lot more leg than torso
> 
> Flexibility is not an issue, touch toe/floor easily etc... however I can't ride with more drop because then I start to feel pulls in my back/shoulders from having to reach too far to the hoods >_<
> 
> Any advice anyone?


Try it with a 90mm stem. Cheaper than switching out frames...

M


----------



## SolidSnake03

MShaw said:


> Try it with a 90mm stem. Cheaper than switching out frames...
> 
> M


I would like to the issue is that as I go down in stem size I notice the handling getting more twitchy/sensitive especially out of the saddle which I do not enjoy. 

Also, it's weird maybe but at 110mm my drops feel just about perfect but the hoods are too far and then at 100mm the hoods are better but then I'm heavily overloading my arms in the drops as in I feel like I'm falling over the front. I can only imagine 90mm being terrible in the drops....

I have an FSA Omega Compact bar by the way, 80mm reach with 125mm drop

Any idea's on this?


----------



## scottma

RobDa29 said:


> I have the strangest feeling that a lot of people are riding on bikes that are too big for their height, or have super model legs. I'm 5'6" with 30" inseam. I did research online using my height and inseam and the calculator tells me 52cm or 20.5". I know for a fact that's incorrect, 'cause that's too fricking big for me. I went to the bike shop asking to look at the 17.5" and the guy asked me my height, and he gave me a 15". If I had gotten a 17.5", the top frame bar would be killing my balls.


That just doesnt seem right. I'm 5'8 with barely a 30" inseam and a 54 Roubaix fits me like a dream. Plenty of standover clearance. Yes, it has a sloping top tube. My wife is 5'2 and has a 17.5" Specialized Hybrid and she has plenty of standover clearance. A 15" bike is tiny.


----------



## beactive

It's all about the fit and what size feels right for you. I'm also 5' 8" and was sized for a standard 54cm frame but decided on a 53cm BMC SLR01 frame as they run a little larger than other bikes. It feels great for me but I could probably fit a size smaller if needed. Tejay Van Garderen (for BMC) who is 6' 1" rides a very small 55cm frame so that he can get lower in the front but needs a really long stem for reach. Read this post. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-tejay-van-garderens-bmc-team-machine-slr01-34037/


----------



## foto

beactive said:


> It's all about the fit and what size feels right for you. I'm also 5' 8" and was sized for a standard 54cm frame but decided on a 53cm BMC SLR01 frame as they run a little larger than other bikes. It feels great for me but I could probably fit a size smaller if needed. Tejay Van Garderen (for BMC) who is 6' 1" rides a very small 55cm frame so that he can get lower in the front but needs a really long stem for reach. Read this post.
> 
> Pro Bike: Tejay Van Garderen?s BMC Team Machine SLR01 - BikeRadar


Someone with long arms and relatively short torso will need a "smaller" frame to be comfortable. Sagan is 6'0 and rides a 58. L. Armstrong is 5'9 and rode a 57.

Height alone is almost meaningless in terms of bike fit.


----------



## scottma

beactive said:


> It's all about the fit and what size feels right for you. I'm also 5' 8" and was sized for a standard 54cm frame but decided on a 53cm BMC SLR01 frame as they run a little larger than other bikes. It feels great for me but I could probably fit a size smaller if needed. Tejay Van Garderen (for BMC) who is 6' 1" rides a very small 55cm frame so that he can get lower in the front but needs a really long stem for reach. Read this post.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-tejay-van-garderens-bmc-team-machine-slr01-34037/


Yeah Pros typically ride a small frame to get that maximum tall seatpost/slammed stem aero position. Not something the typical non pro really needs.


----------



## MShaw

I'm not built super-slender, so its always been easier for me to go out vs down. I'll make anything from a 53.5 to a 54.8/55cm TT work with different stems and bars. I tried going shorter than 53cm on one or two bikes over the years, but that just didn't work out **for me.**

In the garage now I have a 16" Sette HT, a 54.5cm TT Quattro Assi, a 54cm TT 1996 Allez, and a 54cm TT 2004 Gunnar Crosshairs. All contact points are within millimeters of one another. It took/takes some futzing with, but my butt's happy now.

M


----------



## paul y.

what?


----------



## MaliceFox

During my fitting it was decided a 57cm frame was best for me. I'm 5'8" with a 32" inseam. I went in expecting to be measured up to a 54cm frame, when i got on it, it felt small, the 57cm was right on the money for me.


----------



## Bill2

SolidSnake03 said:


> I would like to the issue is that as I go down in stem size I notice the handling getting more twitchy/sensitive especially out of the saddle which I do not enjoy.
> 
> Also, it's weird maybe but at 110mm my drops feel just about perfect but the hoods are too far and then at 100mm the hoods are better but then I'm heavily overloading my arms in the drops as in I feel like I'm falling over the front. I can only imagine 90mm being terrible in the drops....
> 
> I have an FSA Omega Compact bar by the way, 80mm reach with 125mm drop
> 
> Any idea's on this?


Even with a 90mm stem my knees hit the bars when climbing steeply out of saddle. Had to get a 100mm stem to climb


----------



## brewster

I'm 5' 7" with about a 29.5-30in inseam. I've found over the years that 53-54cm frames are the best fit. I need 63-64cm overall reach. A 53.5 or 54cm TT with a 100cm stem works well. Some of it depends on bar reach and brake levers. I like short reach and drop bars with smaller hoods like Campy 10 style.

I could go to a 52cm TT with a little longer stem, but I don't like a big seat to bar drop with the shorter head tube. My arms are short and my torso is more compact. 

brewster


----------



## MPov

Not sure why this thread was resurrected but FWIW I am 5'7" with a 31 inch inseam (long legs, short torso). I ride a 52cm Trek Madone 5.2 with a 90mm stem. Current stem has a 10 degree rise, and there is maybe an inch of drop between seat and bars. Could probably go lower, or maybe a 100mm stem with lower rise for more reach, but I've been pretty comfortable with this setup most of the season.


----------



## aureliajulia

You need to find a good fitter and invest in a professional fitting. Either someone local who really knows what they are doing, or something like a Guru or Retul would be a good idea.


----------



## CHARLES M

loads of genuinely useless info here... body info without frame info, frame sizes without head and seat angles included (that change reach numbers) No bar reach numbers listed, no stack/ spacer info listed...

Really useless. But that said, getting forum fit advice is always going to be that way.


OP, I would see a fitter.

I would plan on seeing that fitter again in 3-6 months when you're in a bit better riding shape and have started to adapt to the bike.

There are bikes that for guys that are 5-8 in a range from 51-55...


----------



## Marz

brewster said:


> I'm 5' 7" with about a 29.5-30in inseam. I've found over the years that 53-54cm frames are the best fit. I need 63-64cm overall reach. A 53.5 or 54cm TT with a 100cm stem works well. Some of it depends on bar reach and brake levers. I like short reach and drop bars with smaller hoods like Campy 10 style.
> 
> I could go to a 52cm TT with a little longer stem, but I don't like a big seat to bar drop with the shorter head tube. My arms are short and my torso is more compact.
> 
> brewster


Wow, Brewster, who inspired me to buy my first premium bike, a yellow De Rosa 2004 Merak, is the same height and has the same inseam as I have, and my De Rosa measured 53.5mm level TT. Perfect fit with 110mm stem and short reach Deda 215 and Chorus levers.

I also have a Dave Moulton Fuso, 54 TT (52 ST) and works a treat with 100mm stem (I could stretch to 110mm as I feel pretty flexible).

I expect 5'8" would work with 54 TT, 110mm stem or 55 TT, 100mm stem, depending on drop and flexibility. I usually consider head tube length too.


----------



## JoePAz

CHARLES M said:


> loads of genuinely useless info here... body info without frame info, frame sizes without head and seat angles included (that change reach numbers) No bar reach numbers listed, no stack/ spacer info listed...
> 
> Really useless. But that said, getting forum fit advice is always going to be that way.
> 
> 
> OP, I would see a fitter.
> 
> I would plan on seeing that fitter again in 3-6 months when you're in a bit better riding shape and have started to adapt to the bike.
> 
> There are bikes that for guys that are 5-8 in a range from 51-55...


Actually I think it is really useful. However in a different way. Usefull in that 52-54 frames are thet most common for riders in 5'6" to 5'8" however each rider has his/her preference. That means the only way to get the fit right is to dial it in for the rider. You can try to do it yourself to get a fitting done. The other thing is that a comfortable fit can change over time. 

So if have a bike and it does not seem comfortable don't ditch the frame first. Look into adjustting what you have first. Maybe all you need is a stem change?


----------



## branthopolis

5'8" with a 30 inch inseam on a 53cm


----------



## Frankuota

r1cardo said:


> Hi, everyone I bought a new bike size 54 cm, my height is 5-8" or 1.73 cm.
> I would like to compare myself with any riders about my height and see what they ride (framesize) I did not get fitted prior to purchasing the bike and this is my first road bike (cervelo rs).
> competitive cyclist fit calculator recommended me size 53 but cervelo makes either 51 or 54 so I bought the 54. *I rode this bike for about 30 miles and I only felt pain in my neck (about 40 minutes later) is that normal for begginers? *or that is related to the bike size being too big for me. Another thing I want to ask is the saddle height..... my saddle is about 3 inches higher than handlebar. when I look at pictures of road bikes I see saddles at least around 6 inches higher than bars. I won't be able to get the saddle any higher because it fits perfect to me the way it is now ( I have a slightly bend on my knees with the pedal down). Is that another hint that my bike is too big for me? Thank you for your opinions and thank you for taking the time to read.


Regardless of size,for a begginer the pain is expected until you develope the muscles that support your head in the riding position, also if the frame is more race geometric and your body isn't that will put your head at a level way under what is acostume to, therefore the pain. 

I am 5.9 and also use a 54cm medium frame and fits OK.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I am roughly your size and ride a '12 Tarmac SL4 in 54cm with effective top tube of 54.8cm. I have longer legs (32" inseam) and shorter torso, so run a zero-setback seatpost and a 90mm stem, and compact handlebars and the bike fits great. I had a 52cm Tarmac but the shorter head tube required more shims under the stem and an upward angled stem. The 54cm frame feels just right. Previous I rode a Cervelo RS in 54cm with zero-setback seatpost and 100mm stem angled down and felt very good. As others have stated I believe your flexibility changes are you ride and can get in a more aggressive position if desired.


----------



## geezer153

another 173 cm here. Got a small giant defy, 90mm stem flipped up so bars level with saddle. I'm no spring chicken and this set up suits me. Yeah, I get a stiff neck if I'm on the drops (and I find the round bars don't fit my hand) but I keep moving between different hand positions and that works. I also have to tell myself to relax and not hunch my shoulders.


----------



## .je

I'm 173mm with a 33" inseam, and have a 54cm Trek 1-series with 545mm ETT, 55mm or so of saddle nose-BB, and a 100mm stem usually flipped down for 2" drop (it's a little much, but I don't like it flipped up). That's the result of a LBS fit, and it's really comfortable. The only thing I might change is moving the saddle back 5mm or something. The Competitive Cyclist Eddy fit (which is more my style) and the Merileth calculator say pretty much exactly these numbers.


----------

